# Mileage not up to par with purchase



## jessicamh64 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Recently purchased a 2015 Nissan Rogue AWD 4 cyl. engine and haven't been too happy about the mileage I'm getting on it. It has 28,200 miles to date, and when I purchased I was supposed to be in the range of 22 city, 27 highway. Technically this model should be able to get up to 33 highway.

I haven't been able to get above 22.3 on the highway at all, and am not sure if this is normal or what I can do to make it better. I use regular unleaded fuel, but have been needing to fill up 3 times this week. It's frustrating. Would it help to take it in? Is there some magic button to make it better?

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymodel/2015_Nissan_Rogue.shtml

2015 Nissan Rogue MPG - Actual MPG from 148 2015 Nissan Rogue owners

Obviously there are two versions of the Rogue and not sure which you have. Driving style makes a difference and typically you get lower mileage in the winter due to conditions and gas formulas. AWD versions are also heavier and get lower mileage than FWD only ones. You might want to go with a bit higher tire pressure as that will make a difference as well.


----------

